# Keeping the electric chute from freezing...



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

A couple of times last season I had my electric chute freeze up. I use a snow brush to try to keep the area as snow/slush free as possible, but it still managed to freeze solid more than once. Would fluid film or something else be recommended on the gear teeth before (and during) the season?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I use Fluid Film and after clearing my driveway (plus paths around house about every fifth time I do the driveway), I clear the snow/snowmelt/icy stuff away with a small broom/brush and since I have a compressor, I then use air to clear around the chute bushing.

I've never had it freeze since doing this. Before using FF, I've had my old chute freeze up a few times.


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

I second the use of FF. I keep the chute area liberally soaked.

At the end of each use, I have an old-fashioned kitchen corn broom that I use to brush the snow out of the chute mechanism and other areas of the machine.


----------

